# MIUI Lancher Force Stopped...Can't Reboot into Recovery



## Datwood2009 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey everyone,
I have MIUI 1.7.22.1 and I love it. MIUI is the first ROM that I ever flashed. It is so much better than stock Gingerbread. 
I found a 12 hour MIUI Clock Widget Mod and so I had to try it out. I first made a backup and then flashed the mod. I then rebooted my X.
Now everytime I try to get on my phone it instantly says that Launcher needs to stop. I try to boot into recovery by shutting down the phone, then pressing the volume down and power on at the same time but this just boots the phone normally. I've also tried to pull the battery plug the charger in and have CWR load from that but that doesn't work either.
Can anyone help me on how I can reboot into recovery to install my backup?
Thank you


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

have you tried the reboot into recovery button when you hold the power button?


----------



## Datwood2009 (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes I have...I've tried that, tried rebooting and then pressing the volume down and power on button at the same time, tried pulling the battery and plugging the phone into the charger, tried data wipe/factory reset and then pressing power on when activation screen comes up.
I've tried everything I can think of. 
Do I need to SBF back to Froyo and then reflash MIUI and then restore my backup I made?


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

You cant get into recovery without going through either rom manager or pressing power and clicking reboot and selecting recovery. thats the best way to do it.


----------



## Datwood2009 (Aug 2, 2011)

When I tried the reboot and selecting recovery option it would reboot into stock android recovery, not CWR. I thought that was weird.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

you will have to sbf then


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

The power > reboot button on .22 doesn't work on the x. The only way you can get into CWR is either rom manager, or from terminal. Which I'm assuming you can't get into bc the launcher is broken. There's another way (I believe) from your PC but I've never done it. Best bet is to .sbf and get it over with, imo.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> The power > reboot button on .22 doesn't work on the x. The only way you can get into CWR is either rom manager, or from terminal. Which I'm assuming you can't get into bc the launcher is broken. There's another way (I believe) from your PC but I've never done it. Best bet is to .sbf and get it over with, imo.


the other way is to use adb. If he has it setup, then all he has to do is open command prompt and type adb reboot recovery. That will bring up the stock recovery. Then choose the "Reboot system now" option and it will boot into clockworkmod recovery.


----------



## MarkOden (Aug 5, 2011)

"Datwood2009 said:


> Yes I have...I've tried that, tried rebooting and then pressing the volume down and power on button at the same time.........


Hi. If I'm not mistaken but I believe that to boot into Recovery you have to hold down the volume down button, the camera button and then press the power button.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

MarkOden said:


> Hi. If I'm not mistaken but I believe that to boot into Recovery you have to hold down the volume down button, the camera button and then press the power button.


no, that's for bootloader mode.


----------



## footracer1983 (Jun 23, 2011)

reboot holding power and home into stock recovery, get the triangle with explanation, hit search button, wipe data cache, reboot, you should boot back into a fresh miui. If that doesnt work...sbf


----------

